# Reishi starting in Pa.



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

Found some reishi just starting today. Picked a little to fry up and will come back in about a month to get some mature for tincture.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Yea! Over her to the west in OH at the same approximate latitude in SE OH, June is the beginning of Reishi and the best--freshest quality is found. I have harvested them into August -- though quality becomes an issue.

Happy hunting to all! 😎  🌞


----------



## MapleMan (8 mo ago)

Hi! I see some sprouting here in New Hampshire. I have harvested mature and made tea in the past, but I did not know that harvesting it young, that it could be eaten. Would you mind telling me how you prepare it? Thanks!


----------



## Domdart (Jul 26, 2017)

Went out today to check a camera and found these. They are growing right out of the top of a mossy stump.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

MapleMan said:


> Hi! I see some sprouting here in New Hampshire. I have harvested mature and made tea in the past, but I did not know that harvesting it young, that it could be eaten. Would you mind telling me how you prepare it? Thanks!


You just want to harvest the soft white part. The hard brown part is bitter like the tea. I sometimes just season it and use it as a side dish. Most of the time I fry it and some onions in olive oil and when it is almost done pour a couple of eggs over it and make an omlet. I think the flavor is almost like a morel, but the texture is different.


----------



## MapleMan (8 mo ago)

I went out and got some nice tender tips last night and fried them up. Tasted much better than I expected! Should these be consumed in moderation? Can't seem to find any info on if these can cause any kind of issue if you eat a lot of them?? Figured since it is "medicinal" that maybe I should be careful about eating too much? Anyone have insight on this? I know a ton of spots where this is sprouting. Lots of Hemlock in my area.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

MapleMan said:


> I went out and got some nice tender tips last night and fried them up. Tasted much better than I expected! Should these be consumed in moderation? Can't seem to find any info on if these can cause any kind of issue if you eat a lot of them?? Figured since it is "medicinal" that maybe I should be careful about eating too much? Anyone have insight on this? I know a ton of spots where this is sprouting. Lots of Hemlock in my area.


I don't think you have to worry too much about them being medicinal because to get the medicinal properties you have to soak the mature mushrooms for an extended period of time in alcohol (months) and then after straining the alcohol off simmer for a few hours in water to get the most benefit. Just frying there probably isn't much medicinal benefit. I have eaten them a few times a week and not noticed any side effects but everybody is different. With any edible mushrooms you haven't eaten before you should only eat a little and see if you have any reaction. The decision is always the consumer. I hope this helps.


----------



## WickedSappy (9 mo ago)

.


----------



## TimG (Mar 12, 2020)

You are not getting the ones they collect in Japan or in China for supposedly medicinal properties. They are different species in the US and different species in various parts of the US. . Some Amanitas are edible while other are potentially deadly. How do you know if what you're consuming is safe or may possibly have side effects you may not atribultre to the Ganoderma.? How do you know what chemicals are in the species of Ganoderma you find in your area.???.Even the species in Japan and China are different due to recent DNA work
Research has been going on for at least 70 years on the supposed medicinal uses with NO MEDICINE DEVELOPED from them.
There's a lot of hype about so called medicinal fungi but little to no proof in human trials. Mosr research to date has been done in petri dishes, or possibly rats or other small laniamls in foreign countries. . All but one so called medicinal fungi I researched had unwanted side effects. up to "kidney and liver damage sometimes leading to death". This was on Oyster fungi in a Turkish research on rabbits but there were ,many reports of similar issues in the local population that consumed many. oysters. oysters also contain a statin (lovastatin) which a small percenage of people can't tolerate.


----------

